# Dirt 3 : Ich kann mit meinem Freund nicht zusammen online spielen ....



## Rothaus73 (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute ,
ich hab ein Problem mit Dirt 3 PC version. 
Ich kann mit meinem Freund nicht zusammen online spielen , wir können uns nicht einladen .
Wenn wir auf Freunde einladen gehen und sich die GFWL oberfläche im Game öffnet ,ist der Button "zum Spiel einladen" nicht unterlegt.
Ganz normal mit wild fremden online zocken geht  einfach in eine Session gehen ist kein Problem 
Kann uns jemand weiter helfen ?

Gruss 

Rothaus73


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2011)

Habt ihr andere Freunde, mit denen es klappt? Müsst ihr vlt. erst eine Freundschaftsanfage bestätigen, bevor es klappt? Muss man vlt. zuerst ins Multiplayermenü? Kann eine Firewall schuld sein?


----------



## Rothaus73 (9. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Habt ihr andere Freunde, mit denen es klappt? Müsst ihr vlt. erst eine Freundschaftsanfage bestätigen, bevor es klappt? Muss man vlt. zuerst ins Multiplayermenü? Kann eine Firewall schuld sein?


Morgen ,

nein wir haben keine anderen Freunde mit denen wir das spielen können . Freundschftsanfragen sind bestätigt , wir haben uns gegenseitig in der Freundesliste.
Im Multiplayermenu ist ja die Option "freunde einladen" . Und die Firewall kann es auch nicht sein , wir können ja Multiplayer zocken nur halt nicht einer den anderen Einladen das wir zusammen in einer Session sind .

Gruss Rothaus


----------



## svd (9. Juni 2011)

Vlt. ist der Router schuld.

Im GfWL Menü kannst du zB nachsehen, welcher NAT Typ angezeigt wird.
Kann "Open", "Moderate" oder "Strict" sein. 

Bei den letzten beiden sind solche Probleme durchaus denkbar.
Musst dann im Router evtl. UPnP aktivieren und/oder Ports weiterleiten.


----------

